# Windows 10: Anmeldung nicht mehr möglich



## Kamikaze-Kaki (13. April 2016)

*Windows 10: Anmeldung nicht mehr möglich*

Hallochen beisammen !

Vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch bei meinem aktuellen "Win10-Patienten" weiterhelfen:
Ich sitze nun schon den zweiten Abend vor dem Problem, die Windows-Benutzeranmeldung zu umgehen.
Nach ein wenig googln, bin einfach einmal die Schritte in diesem Video durchgegangen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eIX1mtS2E88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Funktionierte auch easy bis auf den letzten Schritt und ich vermute es  liegt daran, dass es sich hierbei nicht um ein lokales Benutzerkonto  handelt ?
Das was dort steht, übersteigt leider mein Verständnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch dabei behilflich sein.
Es gibt sicher auch noch andere Möglichkeiten, die Anmeldung zu umgehen/ resetten.
Mich verwundert jedoch sehr, wie dort eine Maildomain mit @acor.de (welche es nichtmal gibt) aufgeführt sein kann.

Der Besitzer des Notebooks meinte zu mir, keiner aus seiner Familie hätte solch eine Anmeldung eingerichtet.
Solch einen kuriosen Fall hatte ich bisher noch nicht.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Quat (13. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*

Sorry ich schau mir das Video jetzt nicht an, aber versuch mal folgendes:
Win-R, netplwiz, Enter, User wählen, Oben Haken raus, Übernehmen, vollständige ID eintragen und das Passwort noch.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (13. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*

Hi und danke für deine Antwort, aber ich brauche es ein wenig ausführlicher.
Auf dem Gebiet bin ich noch nicht die hellste Birne im Leuchter....


----------



## Quat (13. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*

Ok, das geht.
Win-Taste + R drücken
netplwiz eingeben und Enter drücken
Das Benutzerkonten-Fenster geht auf
den Nutzer per Maus auswählen
jetzt Oben, bei "Benutzer müssen Benutzernamen und Kennwort eingeben" den Haken raus
Übernehmen klicken, ein Fenster öffnet sich
Jetzt die MS-ID vervollständigen, ihr fehlt ab "@" alles und muß aber dazu!
Passwort eintragen und wiederholen
Fertig


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (13. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*

Ach jetzt verstehe ich was du meinst.
Das kommt mir bereits bekannt vor, allerdings hänge ich wie oben beschrieben bei der Windows-Anmeldung fest.

Kurzfassung: ich habe von einem Kollegen ein Notebook in die Hand gedrückt bekommen, weil er sich wie oben beschrieben, seit einigen Tage nicht mehr anmelden kann.
Er hofft, dass ich wieder helfen kann, allerdings habe ich mich solch einem Problem noch nie bschäftigen müssen.
Von daher helfen mir deine genannten Schritte hier nicht weiter.


----------



## CiD (13. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*

Konkret möchtest du also erstmal einen neuen Benutzer hinzufügen, damit du dich am System überhaupt einloggen kannst?

Falls ja, warst du mit deiner cmd Aktion gar nicht so verkehrt. Allerdings ist der Befehl von dir Unvollständig, da "net user" nicht weis was du machen möchtest, da du nur Bentzername und Passwort angibst aber keine Aktion.


```
net user {benutzername} {passwort}[B] [SIZE=4]/add[/SIZE][/B]
```

Die Platzhalter {benutzername} und {passwort} durch die gewünschten Angaben ersetzen UND das */add* hinten nicht vergessen, damit "net user" weis was du machen möchtest. 

BTW:
Mit *net user* o. *net users* kannst du dir eine Liste der Lokalen Konten Anzeigen lassen, im Normalfall ist ein Online-Konto immer an eine lokales Konto geknüpft.
Um das Passwort eines Betsehenden Lokalen Accounts zu ändern, musst du:

```
net user {benutzername} [B][SIZE=4]*[/SIZE][/B]
```


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (13. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*

Ah interessant.
Ich wollte zwar nur das Passwort des vorhandenen Users ändern, aber das ist auch ein Weg.
Nun stehe ich jedoch merkwürdigerweise vor dem Problem, dass bei diesem Anmeldebildschirm nicht den Benutzer wechseln kann, um mich über das neu angelegte Benutzerkonto anzumelden.

Edit: gefunden und bin drin, aber wie kann ich nun meinem Kollegen den Zugang zu seinem Benutzerkonto wieder ohne Passwort freigeben ?

Das mit dem ändern des Passworts habe ich leider noch nciht begiffen.
Wenn ich ein * nach dem Usernamen eingebe, wird mir die gleiche Mledung wie oben im ersten Beitrag gezeigt.

Edit: Ah es wird. Das Problem sitzt 60 cm vor dem Bildschirm....


----------



## CiD (13. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*

Über *lusrmgr.msc* kannst du lokale Benutzer und Gruppen Verwalten. Einfach in der Suche oder cmd eingeben.

BTW: Zum Passwort per *net user* ändern, habe ich oben etwas ergänzt.


----------



## Gast201808102 (13. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*

schau mal >hier< bzw. >hier<nach! Der Offline NT Password & Registry Editor leistet beste Dienste!


----------



## CiD (13. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Das mit dem ändern des Passworts habe ich leider noch nciht begiffen.
> Wenn ich ein * nach dem Usernamen eingebe, wird mir die gleiche Mledung wie oben im ersten Beitrag gezeigt.


Zwischen Benutzername und Stern muss ein Leerzeichen sein. Habs gerade selber getestet und ich werde nach einem neuen Passwort gefragt.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (13. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*

Ich habe nun zweimal ein neues Kennwort eingeben können, jedoch kommt folgende Meldung:

"Systemfehler 8646 aufgetreten.
Der Vorgang kann nicht ausgeführt werden, da das System für das  angegebene Konto nicht autoritatv ist. Wiederholen Sie den Vorgang mit  dem Anbieter, der diesem Konto zugeordnet ist. Handelt es sich um einen  Onlineanbieter, verwenden Sie die Online-Website des Anbieters."

Und nun ?  Schließlich gibt es kein @acor.de sonst hätte er ja schon  das Passwort zu seinem Mailaccount an einem anderen Rechner ändern  können.


----------



## Quat (13. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*



ReDD_1973 schrieb:


> schau mal >hier< bzw. >hier<nach! Der Offline NT Password & Registry Editor leistet beste Dienste!


Ist schon witzig, wie einfach das immer noch gehen soll.

@TE, Anmelden und zweite Mail-Adresse hinzufügen geht auch nicht? Ist das PW vielleicht in irgendeinem Browser hinterlegt. Da gibt's einige Tools z.b. bei NirSoft.


----------



## Gast201808102 (13. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*



Quat schrieb:


> Ist schon witzig, wie einfach das immer noch gehen soll.



scheinbar ist es aber so. unter windows 10 habe ich es zwar noch nicht getestet, aber was werde ich gleich mal nachholen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (13. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*

Gibt es nicht zufällig wie bei Win7 ein unsichtbares Administratorkonto?
Das wäre zumindest auch noch eine Alternative, die man früher gehen konnte.

Ich teste dann o.g. Tool morgen mal.
Ich frage mich ernsthaft wie diese merkwürdige E-Mail-Adresse hier in das Benutzerkonto reingerutscht ist.

Danke schonmal euch dreien für die schnelle Hilfe. 
Morgen schaffe ichs dann hoffentlich


----------



## Gast201808102 (14. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*

Soo, ich hab das mit dem Tool gestern mal probiert - geht (eigentlich wie erwartet) *nicht*. Viel Glück beim frickeln noch!


----------



## CiD (14. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht zufällig wie bei Win7 ein unsichtbares Administratorkonto?


Ja, das gibt es, aber es ist Standardmäßig deaktiviert.
Per *lusrmgr.msc* (in "Ausführen" [Win+R] oder "cmd" [Eingabeaufforderung] eingeben) sieht man unter *Benutzer* welche lokalen Konten sich auf dem Rechner befinden.
Mit Rechtsklick auf einen Benutzer kann man das Passwort ändern bzw. unter Eigenschaften das Konto aktivieren o. deaktivieren. Alle Konten mit dem kleinen Kreis+schwarzen Pfeil, sind deaktiviert.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*

Mir fiel eben noch der "Problemlöser" Kon-Boot ein.
Für Win10 gibt es eine neue Version 2.5, aber die besitzt hier zufällig niemand, oder ?  
Meine alte (2.1) funktioniert nicht mit dem UEFi-Boot ab Win8. 
Wenn ich auf Legacy im Bios umstelle, kann ich wiederum Windows nicht booten, aber der Datenträger wird erkannt.
Bringt also nix.

Edit: ich bin nun doch einmal den simpelsten Weg gegangen und habe das Admin-Konto aktiviert.
Allerdings per utilman.exe: "net user Administrator /active"
Ging schneller. 
Dort angemeldet gibt es immernoch keine Möglichkeit das Passwort des anderen Kontos zu ändern.
Bei dem anderen lokalen Konto, welches ich vor in paar Tagen erstellt habe, geht es jedoch wie gewohnt.
Mir gehen die Ideen aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 2: wenn euch nun auch nichts mehr schlaues einfällt, dann werde ich dem Kollegen bei der Datensicherung behilflich sein und dann soll er halt unter einem neuen Konto an dem Lappi weiterwerkeln.
Für mich nicht zufriedenstellend, mir ist jedoch unklar, wie er sein Konto mit einer ungültigen E-Mail verknüpfen konnte.
Hauptsache er kann wieder an seinem Schlepptop arbeiten und das war das Ziel.


----------



## Rasha (17. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*

Ist Win10 mittlerweile brauchbar?

Wie verhält sich das Autoupgrade bei mehreren Platten oder werden meine anderen beiden Platten davon garnicht berührt (so dass ich diese quasi als Datenspeicher verwenden kann)? 

Und was muss ich bei Win10 deaktivieren? Ich will keine Apps nutzen oder sonstiges, nur das Betriebssystem an sich.

Und wie ist das mit der Hardwareerkennung, wenn ich die Hardware upgrade?


----------



## CiD (17. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Dort angemeldet gibt es immernoch keine Möglichkeit das Passwort des anderen Kontos zu ändern.


Hinsichtlich des Online Kontos, brauchst du das so auch gar nicht weiter probieren. Das wird so nie funktionieren. WENN, dann muss man das schon online beim Onlinedienst machen (wie bei einer E-Mail-Adresse eben) aber da anscheinend das Passwort nicht (mehr) bekannt ist, wird das wohl nichts.
So wie du es versuchst, wirst du nur das Passwort von LOKALEN Konten ändern können. Online-Konten sind aber normalerweise auf ein Lokales Konto "gemapt" bez. mit einem verknüpft.

Wie hat er denn überhaupt das Profil erstellt? Hat er sich gleich bei der Einrichtung des Betriebssystem mit dem Online-Account angemeldet? Wie heist den das Benutzerprofil unter *C:\Users\*...? Steht dort auch die E-Mail-Adresse als Profilbezeichnung oder etwas anderes?


----------



## Quat (17. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*



Rasha schrieb:


> Ist Win10 mittlerweile brauchbar?


Von Fall zu Fall, mal ja mal nein, mit deutlicher Tendenz zu jaein.


Rasha schrieb:


> Und was muss ich bei Win10 deaktivieren?


Im Idealfall W10 selbst.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*

@Rasha:
- läuft tadellos und man gewöhnt sich langsam zwangsläufig an die Oberfläche. Habe mich mitlerweile damit angefreundet und nun vor kurzem auch auf dem letzten Rechner das Upgrade durchgeführt.
- klar bleiben die anderen HDDs/SSDs/ Partitionen unberührt: willst du auf Nummer sicher gehen, dann klemm die doch einfach vor dem Upgraden ab 
- beim ersten Start kannst du vieles deaktivieren und später unter Einstellungen -> Datenschutz ebenfall (vieles, aber nicht alles)
- einmal aktiviert nach dem Upgrade, kannst du Win10 jederzeit direkt installieren und es ist sofort aktiviert: wie sich das jedoch mit Hardwareupgrades im größeren Umfang verhält, ist mir ebenfalls noch unklar.
Der Austausch einer System-HHD/SSD macht zumindets keine Probleme und Win10 aktiviert sich sofort wieder selbst. Ich denke problematischer wird es beim Wechsel von Board und CPU.
Wie es sich verhält, wenn nur die Grafikkarte ausgetauscht wird, würde ich allerdings auch gern wissen. Vielleicht kann ja hier jemand seine Erkenntnisse teilen, denn das wäre persönlich mein nächster Schritt irgendwann.

@CiD: er hatte vorher Win8 und dann im vergangene Jahr das Upgrade auf 10 gemacht. Alles mit einem lokalen Konto.
So lief das auch bis März problemlos und ohne anmeldebildschirm. Unter C:\users\ steht der Name seines Benutzerkontos, so wie ich den auch mit net user aufrufen konnte in der utilman.exe
Ich bekomme langsam den Verdacht, dass hier Malware im Spiel ist, wenn ich mir so sein Avira Protokoll anschaue und seiner Aussage glauben muss: keiner in seiner Familie hätte bewusst eine E-Mail eingerichtet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Hinsichtlich des Online Kontos, brauchst du das so auch gar nicht weiter  probieren. Das wird so nie funktionieren. WENN, dann muss man das schon  online beim Onlinedienst machen (wie bei einer E-Mail-Adresse eben)  aber da anscheinend das Passwort nicht (mehr) bekannt ist, wird das wohl  nichts.
> So wie du es versuchst, wirst du nur das Passwort von LOKALEN Konten  ändern können. Online-Konten sind aber normalerweise auf ein Lokales  Konto "gemapt" bez. mit einem verknüpft.


Die E-Mail existiert garnicht. Sie ähnelt nur der des Kollegen.
Das war nämlich mein erster Tipp: das Passwort an einem anderen Rechner zu testen bzw. zu ändern.
Seine E-Mail lautet allerdings [...]@arcor.de (alles vor dem @ stimmt)


----------



## Rasha (17. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*

Mhmm ich sicher jetzt erstmal mein Spiel und die Musikdatenbank...dann schaun wa mal weiter. Der Updater nervt mich zwar und ich überlege ob ich das Ding komplett runterschmeiße, aber auf der anderen Seite macht mich WinX zumindest mal neugierig. Hauptsächlich nutze ich den Rechner eh zum Zocken und gelegentlich mal zum schreiben/Musikbearbeitung bzw Musik- und Videowiedergabe.

Bzg Datenschutz, wie verhält sich denn der Quatsch mit Cortana? Sowas brauch ich überhaupt nicht und inwiefern braucht man da jetzt ein neues Konto?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*

Habe Cortana und die Websuche vorerst immernoch einfach deaktiviert und nutzte nur die lokale Suche, da ich viele grundlegende Windowsfunktionen nicht wiederfinde... ;D


----------



## Rasha (17. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*

Ich würde Cortana am liebsten garnicht installieren....wenn ich schon dieses "Gesicht" in Videos sehe, bekomme ich die Krise. Das ist für mich so nach dem Motto: NSA is watching you! 

editos: Na gut, das tun sie sowieso. Aber ich will einfach nen gescheites Betriebssystem und keinen Mist.


----------



## CiD (17. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> er hatte vorher Win8 und dann im vergangene Jahr das Upgrade auf 10 gemacht. Alles mit einem lokalen Konto.
> So lief das auch bis März problemlos und ohne anmeldebildschirm. Unter C:\users\ steht der Name seines Benutzerkontos, so wie ich den auch mit net user aufrufen konnte in der utilman.exe


Na dann melde dich doch mal mit der lokalen Benutzerkontenbezeichnung und dem dazu gehörigen Passwort an (nicht das Onlinekonto Passwort!).

Wenn es dir nicht möglich ist im Loginscreen "Benutzername und Passwort" einzugeben, musst du eine Lokale Sicherheitsrichtlinie mit dem Administratorkonto ändern.

Als Administrator angemeldet:

1. Win+R (öffnet "Ausführen...")
2. dort *secpol.msc* eingeben
3. im Fenster links -> "Lokale Richtlinien" -> "Sicherheitsoptionen" anklicken
4. rechts: doppelklick auf "Interaktive Anmeldung: Letzten Benutzernamen nicht anzeigen" und auf *Aktiviert* stellen
5. Win+D drücken (minimiert alle Fenster)
6. Alt+F4 (öffnet ein Dialog), dort im Dropdown-Menü "Benützer Wechseln" und OK
Nun kannst du im Login-Screen Benutzername und Passwort des eigentlichen lokalen (Windows 8) Konto eingeben

Bringt natürlich nur etwas wenn man das Passwort des lokalen ("alten" Win8) Konto noch kennt.



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Ich bekomme langsam den Verdacht, dass hier Malware im Spiel ist, wenn ich mir so sein Avira Protokoll anschaue und seine Aussage: keiner in seiner Familie hätte bewusst eine E-Mail eingerichtet:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn ich da schon "943417dsisetup9451252.exe" sehe: Datensicherung und anschließend NEU machen! 

BTW: Vielleicht wäre es aber auch angebracht, dieses Problem in einem separaten Thread weiter zu besprechen. (mussu mal Admin an PM'en  )


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*

Oje...
"secpol.msc" konnte nicht gefunden werden. Stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie den Namen richtig... bla-bla
Funktioniert nicht auf diesem Notebook !
Habe deinen Weg einmal hier an einem meiner PCs durchgespielt, um deine Schritte nachvollziehen zu können und hier geht es wie beschrieben.

Was nun ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*

Secpol ist nur in der Professional-Edition enthalten. Nicht in der Home-Version.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*

Das erklärt es. Danke.
Er hat Home und ich Pro.
Und nun ? 

Ich denke wir machen hier dann doch lieber einen Cut.
Ich werde ihm bei der Übergabe des Notebooks kommende Woche eine Datensicherung + Neuinstallation empfehlen.
Das ist der einfachste und vernünfigste Weg und schnell gemacht, wenn er sich nochmals helfen lässt.
Ich danke euch für eure Unterstützung und bisschen Neuland von Windows habe ich auch diesmal wieder betreten.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Oje...
> "secpol.msc" konnte nicht gefunden werden. Stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie den Namen richtig... bla-bla
> Funktioniert nicht auf diesem Notebook !
> Habe deinen Weg einmal hier an einem meiner PCs durchgespielt, um deine Schritte nachvollziehen zu können und hier geht es wie beschrieben.
> ...



Du hast die Datei nicht weil MS so geizig ist und sie dir nicht gegeben hat , lies mal hier, das passiert je nachdem welche Version du hast. (Eingeschränkter Funktionsumfang)

EDIT: Bioschnitzel war wohl schneller als ich


----------



## Rasha (17. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*

So ich hab mal den Zwangsupdater deinstalliert, der Schrott hat genervt.


----------



## CiD (17. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Oje...
> "secpol.msc" konnte nicht gefunden werden. Stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie den Namen richtig... bla-bla


Wops, sry...stimmt..."Home" hat das ja nicht... 




Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Was nun ?


Na, das lässt uns doch kalt, wa. 

Machen wir das eben über die Registry. 

1. Win+R: regedit.exe (als Administrator ausführen) [Win10: über die "Cortana-Suche": regedit->Rechstklick drauf-> Als Administrator ausführen]
2. im Regedit den Pfad: 

```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\[U]System[/U]
```
öffnen/aufrufen und auf *System* klicken
3. rechts dann doppelklick auf *dontdisplaylastusername* und anstatt Wert: 0 (Null) eine 1 (Eins) einsetzten
4. OK
und dann weiter mit Punkt 5 (wie oben)
Möglich das doch noch ein Reboot von Nöten ist, mussu mal Probieren.

Ist der Wert dort nicht vorhanden->Anlegen:
Im Rechten Bereich->Rechtsklick ins "Weiße"->Neu->DWORD-Wert (32Bit)
Für Spalte "Name" (also anstelle von *Neuer Wert #1*) den Namen *dontdisplaylastusername* eintragen und als Wert eine 1.
Anschließend weiter wie Punkt 5 (siehe oben).



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> eine Datensicherung + Neuinstallation empfehlen.


Würde ich auch auf jedem Fall empfehlen! Ich hoffe du kommst, ohne das defekte Profil, an alle wichtigen Daten ran. *Daumen drück*


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*

Ich habe alle Schritte befolgt und kann nun tatsächlich den Benutzernamen eingeben, statt nur anklicken. (Schick !) 
Aber es wird dennoch nach einem Passwort gefragt, dass bis vor wenigen Wochen nicht existierte.
"Der Benutzername oder das Kennwort ist falsch. [...]"
Und nun ? :-/
Langsam fängt das Tüfteln wieder an, Spaß zu machen. 
Sprich Meister. 

Ja über das Admin-Konto komme ich an die Daten von diesem Benutzerkonto ran.

Edit: ich werde ihn noch einmal fragen, ob irgendwann in den letzten Jahren doch mal ein PW für das Benutzerkonto angelegt wurde, ich vermute aber nicht.


----------



## Gast201808102 (17. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*



Rasha schrieb:


> Ist Win10 mittlerweile brauchbar?


läuft stabil & flott hier auf dem klapprechner - obwohl sony abgeraten hatte, umzusteigen - und schick finde ich es auch.


Rasha schrieb:


> ...
> Und was muss ich bei Win10 deaktivieren? Ich will keine Apps nutzen oder sonstiges, nur das Betriebssystem an sich.


müssen? 
ansonsten empfehle ich O&O ShutUp10: Das kostenlose Antispy-Tool fur Windows 10, da lässt sich so ziemlich alles relevante deaktivieren.


----------



## CiD (17. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Aber es wird dennoch nach einem Passwort gefragt, dass bis vor wenigen Wochen nicht existierte.
> "Der Benutzername oder das Kennwort ist falsch. [...]"
> Und nun ?


Ach, das ist...nicht sogut. :\

Aber dann könnte man doch wenigstens das Passwort des Lokalen (alten Win8) Kontos per *lusrmgr.msc* (per "Ausführen" aufrufen) ändern. 
Im Tool dann unter Benutzer->rechts Rechtsklick auf den Benutzernamen und *Kennwort festlegen...*
Es sei denn, dass Tool ist wieder mal nicht in der Home-Version verfügbar -.-

Ansonsten mal bei Ausfüren (Win+R) o. in CMD: *control userpasswords2*
Klick dich mal durch, vielleicht findest du darüber eine Möglichkeit das Passwort aus dem System zu bekommen.

_EDIT:_
Unter XP gab es damals einen kleinen Trick den User-Manager doch öffnen zu können, ging aber nur wenn man über "Ausführen..." die *mmc.exe* öffnen konnte. Dort dann über *Datei->Snap-In Hinzufügen* das "Lokale Benutzer und Grupen"-Snap-In mit im "Zielcomputer Auswählen"-Dialog als "Anderen Computer" die IP 127.0.0.1 angegeben, aufrufen.
Vielleicht klappt es ja immer noch. 



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Ja über das Admin-Konto komme ich an die Daten von diesem Benutzerkonto ran.


Super, das System neu aufsetzten wäre, zwecks der Müllware und so, sowieso am besten.


----------



## wick3d1980 (18. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*

Ich grätsche mal kurz mit einer kleinen Frage dazwischen - will dafür keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen: 

Ein günstiges Win 7 kaufen und dann auf 10 upgraden geht noch, oder??


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*

Guten Morgen ! 

*lusrmgr.msc*: "Dieses Snap-In kann nicht in ieser Edition von Windows 10 verwendet werden. [...]
*
control userpasswords2*:
1. das Kennwort kann ich leider nicht zurücksetzen.
2. Das problematische Konto gehört zur Gruppe HomeUsers !? Es existiert nebst dem Admin und dem neu angelegtem  Benutzer noch dieser Benutzername. Ist das normal ? Auch dieses Kennwort kann ich zurücksetzen. Hat das vielleicht etwas mit dem Heimnetzwerk von Microsoft zu tun ? Wie auch immer: hilft in diesem Zusammenhang sicher nciht weiter.

*mmc.exe*: Sieht nicht so aus. 

(ich werde heute wirklich mal einen Mod anschreiben, damit die Beiträge zu dem Thema in einem seperaten Thread zusammengefasst werden)

@ wick3d1980: mach doch das, was günstiger ist ?


----------



## nikon87 (18. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*



wick3d1980 schrieb:


> Ein günstiges Win 7 kaufen und dann auf 10 upgraden geht noch, oder??


Kurz und knapp: Ja.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Windows 10: Anmeldung nicht mehr möglich*

Ist mir erst jetzt aufgefallen, weshalb steht im Threadtitel ab dem zweiten Beitrag das es der Win10 Sammelthread ist???  

Den richtigen Sammelthread gibt es in meiner Signatur


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. April 2016)

*AW: Windows 10: Anmeldung nicht mehr möglich*

Sorry Gamer090. Ich habe alle Beiträge zu diesem Thema von einem Mod in einen seperaten Thread zusammenfassen lassen.
Ich wusste nicht, dass meine Diskussion so umfangreich wird.


----------



## CiD (18. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]: Microsoft Windows 10*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Guten Morgen !


Allo! 

Die Home-Version ist echt ein Krampf, da ist ja nix drin... 



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> control userpasswords2[/B]:
> 1. das Kennwort kann ich leider nicht zurücksetzen.
> 2. Das problematische Konto gehört zur Gruppe HomeUsers !? Es existiert nebst dem Admin und dem neu angelegtem  Benutzer noch dieser Benutzername. Ist das normal ? Auch dieses Kennwort kann ich zurücksetzen. Hat das vielleicht etwas mit dem Heimnetzwerk von Microsoft zu tun ? Wie auch immer: hilft in diesem Zusammenhang sicher nciht weiter.


Die Gruppe "HomeUsers" gehört zum Heimnetzwerk. Ob sie etwas mit dem Onlinekonto zu tun haben könnte, weis ich nicht. Ich melde mich zwar auch mit einem Onlinekonto an aber habe diese Gruppe nicht in meinem System. Womöglich liegt das daran, dass ich mit dem System noch keinem Heimnetzwerk beigetreten bin/war.

Ich finde es sehr ungewöhnlich, das man nicht einmal mehr das Passwort des lokalen Kontos (das alte Win8) per *net user* ändern kann. Da muss wirklich irgend wo der Wurm (quasi die Müllware  ) drin sein. Im Normalfall sollte das nämlich per Administrativer CMD noch möglich sein. Die Anmeldedaten des lokalen Kontos werden nämlich nicht durch die Nutzung eines Onlinekontos deaktiviert.

Leider bin ich hier auch mit meinem Latein am Ende. Ein Backup der wichtigen Daten und neu aufspielen von Win10 wäre wohl doch die effektivste Lösung.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. April 2016)

*AW: Windows 10: Anmeldung nicht mehr möglich*

Alles klar. 
Dann danke dennoch für die motivierte Unterstützung inkl. Einblicke für mich in Windows, die mir noch neu waren. 
Hatte zum Schluss nochmal richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------

